# Michigan Members please help this Senior girl!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...olden-saginaw-mi-needs-home-10-years-old.html

I'm in Texas or I would be picking this sweetheart up today, someone in Michigan please go get her, even if you just hold onto her until a rescue can be contacted to take her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I really HOPE THAT a Michigan member on here can help.

ChiPack posted this and she and I both emld. the person the two Golden Rescues listed for Michigan-don't know if they will contact them though!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...olden-saginaw-mi-needs-home-10-years-old.html

That pic of Cassie just breaks my heart!!

Cassie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for emlg. the poster the Golden rescues in Michigan.
How sad-Cassie LOOKS SO SAD

Help Cassie!
saginaw craigslist > community > pets 
Help Cassie! (Bay City )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-05, 10:10AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cassie has been in my family sense she was 8 weeks old and it hurts us very much to have to give her away. she is a pure Golden retreiver and she is use to all types of animal such as bunnies,cats,dog,ducks,chickens,Horses,turkeys.and all types of ages for kids. cassie has is about 10 yrs old now and the resson she is being rehomed cuz my aunt has jus moved from gladwin and had to give all her animals away and can not have n no pets it all whr she is staying . please HELP CASSIE! she dont deserve to go to the pound. call or text 989 475-2872 we can send pic's. 


•Location: Bay City 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
Attached Images


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I contacted a friend at GGRoM, she said the owner of the dog has already been contacted. She did not elaborate, but they are on top of this. Hopefully they can help out Cassie.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> I contacted a friend at GGRoM, she said the owner of the dog has already been contacted. She did not elaborate, but they are on top of this. Hopefully they can help out Cassie.


 
Glad to hear this. I know a couple of Golden folks in that area and can make a couple of calls if need be. I have a hunch I may know who bred that poor old girl, and if so, contacting the breeder would not be in Cassie's best interest.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She looks very sweet.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I contacted a friend at GGRoM, she said the owner of the dog has already been contacted. She did not elaborate, but they are on top of this. Hopefully they can help out Cassie.



Glad to hear this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grrom*

Praying GRROM can help Cassie.
Will you keep us updated?


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Any word on this?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Does she need to get picked up? We live right by Saginaw... it`s where I go to college. If she does need to be picked up and kept in a home please send me a PM.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Does she need to get picked up? We live right by Saginaw... it`s where I go to college. If she does need to be picked up and kept in a home please send me a PM.


I hate to step in the way of a rescue if they are working on a getting a dog, but I think it would be a good idea if you contacted the poster to see if she still needs a new home. This one is just breaking my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChiPack*

ChiPack

I never heard anything back from GRROM.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Glad to hear this. I know a couple of Golden folks in that area and can make a couple of calls if need be. I have a hunch I may know who bred that poor old girl, and if so, contacting the breeder would not be in Cassie's best interest.


Laura, could you please have your friends check with the poster to see if she still needs a home?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------

